
Cleaninder - zdtorok
https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1516607861?pt=121640752&ct=h-news&mt=8
======
zdtorok
A simple but still useful app which helps you to keep track of your house
cleanings, create a schedule for yourself, get reminded whenever a cleaning is
due and manage your cleaning inventory - all in one place.

